# Oval Office



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I was wandering if folks would like to meet up at the Oval office on Saturday to celebrate the ol' birthday? Just a group of folks getting together to have a few beers and good conversation. I'd do it at my place but I don't want to have to clean up....hahaha 

What do yall think?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

man ray i would love to but i will be gone hunting this weekend. Happy Birthday brother. :letsdrink thanks again for the ride to the pfra meeting last night. great meeting too.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll see what I can do to make it Ray. I have got my son this weekend.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I was going to be in town I'd be there. Happy Birthday Konz!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

What time are you thinking about?? I was just saying i needed a myrtle burger.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Konz, I don't think I can make it this weekend. I'm leaving after work tonight for the hunting camp for a work day tomorrow then I'll be at a charity fox hunt on Saturday then back to the camp. Happy Birthday and I'll owe you a birthday beer.:toast


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I figured it may be tough since it is opening weekend for bow season but I figured what the hell........I'm going anyway.

I'm thinking of getting over that way at around 7


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

Can not make it but Happy B-day. I owe you one!! Thanks Kevin


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

ray, ill run it by pops and see what he says!! Happy bday cracka.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Ray, I may be able to stop by for a cold one. Happy B-day


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey ray sorry i can't make it been away the last two weekends. got to spend a little time with the wife. i owe you a beer next thursday! fish on! hey call me i could go fishing friday night. she got to work!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

KONZ: HAPPY BIRTHDAY:letsparty

Mitch's wrist/hand is still under the weather and we can't make it tonight. BUt next time, the beer is on ME>

Lane


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ray! I'm working so I can not make it tonight, but next time i'll buy you a few. :toast


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ray - Sorry I can't make it up there tonight. Never been to the oval office but I hear I'm really missing out. I'll owe you a cold one.


----------

